# Eclipse 3.5: p2 in eigener Anwendung



## dzim (31. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

bereits vor einiger Zeit hatte ich zu 3.4-Zeiten versucht, p2 zum laufen zu bekommen - was sich für mich als immer noch relativer laie als zu schwer herausstellte.

Letzten Freitag ging der Versuch unter neuem Aufbau mit 3.5 in eine neue Runde.

Equinox p2 Getting Started for Releng - Eclipsepedia

Dank den genannten Einträgen in die build.properties und der default config.ini, die beim build mit erstellt wird, kommt jetzt nicht mehr die Meldung "Cannot complete the request. This installation has not been configured properly for Software Updates."

Jetzt öffnet sich der Install-Dialog (Available Software...) allerdings ohne eine verfügbare seite und ohne die möglich dort, oder in den Preferences, eine Update-Site hinzuzufügen - sowohl im Dialog als auch in den Preferences wird einfach keiner der dafür nötigen Buttons angezeigt.

Gibt es noch irgend etwas zu beachten, das ich hier übersehen haben könnte?

Habt ihr mit p2 unter 3.5 schon Erfahrung gemacht?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## vogella (31. Aug 2009)

Hast Du hier schon geschaut? Equinox/p2/Adding Self-Update to an RCP Application - Eclipsepedia

Lars
------
Eclipse, Java and Web development - Tutorial about Java, Eclipse and Web programming
Lars Vogel (vogella) on Twitter - Lars on Twitter


----------



## dzim (1. Sep 2009)

Die Seite kenn ich noch aus 3.4 Zeiten - da fand ich es unmöglich...

Ich glaube, das ich jetzt so ungefähr verstanden hab, warum bei mir dei Buttons weg sind: Es fehlt die entsprechende Policy - aber das zu implementieren scheint mir recht heftig - ich find es einfach ein bisschen seltsam, das man das nicht dem Entwickler etwas einfacher gemacht hat... Aber uns soll ja auch nicht langweilig werden! 

Danke für den Link jedenfalls! Ich hab immerhin so schon hinbekommen über die p2.inf einige default-Seiten einzutragen und eigentlich ist es ja fast sinnvoll bei einem auszuliefernden Produkt nur bestimmte Seiten zuzulassen, über die alles gewartet wird. Sonst installiert sich der Nutzer noch womöglich Eclipse nach und findet die Perspectiv, die er eigentlich nutzen soll nicht wieder


----------



## vogella (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo dzim,

ich werde auch demnächst mal p2 in eine meiner RCP Applikationen einbauen. Dann kann ich hoffentlich sagen, wie schwer das (für mich) war.

Ev. bastele ich dann ein Tutorial zu dem Thema; aber das kann ich noch nicht abschätzen, wenn die Wiki Seite das perfekt beschreibt, lohnt sich natürlich der Aufwand nicht.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## dzim (1. Sep 2009)

Hi Lars,

also sagen wir es mal so: p2 ist mit 3.5 schon einfacher umzusetzen geworden ist, es sind die Details, die ich noch etwas undurchsichtig finde.
Ich werde in nächster Zeit auch immer wieder mal damit herumspielen, wenn mir noch was gelingt werde ich es vermutlich hier versuchen zu posten!

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2009)

Das Buckminster p2 Mailapp Tutorial enthält p2:
Building an RCP application with hudson (Buckminster) - Eclipsepedia


----------



## vogella (1. Sep 2009)

@Wildcard Wie findest Du denn Buckminster?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2009)

fantastisch 
Die UI braucht noch polishing, aber die Idee ist einfach hervorragend und das Backend extrem flexibel. Ein paar Bugs gibt es noch, die hat Maven aber auch. Also ich verwende das Tool mittlerweile exzessiv zum Bauen und Workspace einrichten.
In meiner Firma lässt sich einfach nicht alles auf Maven umstellen und da kommt Buckminster Gold richtig (und mir ist es auch sympatischer als die Maven Blackbox). Für Eclipse PlugIns/OSGi Bundles funktioniert meiner Meinung nach Buckminster auch wesentlich komfortabler als Maven.
Was noch fehlt ist der out-of-the-box JUnit support für Plain JUnit und PlugIn Tests aber das ist in Arbeit.


----------



## vogella (2. Sep 2009)

Gut zu hören. Ich hatte nur gesehen, daß die Eclipse Entwickler anscheinend jetzt häufig zum Bauen Athena einsetzen, der die ganze Sache wohl auch sehr einfach machen soll.

Ich finde p2 Build "gut genug" für meine Zwecke. ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2009)

Ich versuche so weit wo möglich von ANT Scripten wegzukommen da es nach meinem Empfinden ab einer gewissen Größe absolut chaotisch wird.
Ich benutze zwar auch (wenige und sehr kurze) ANT Scripte mit Buckminster, allerdings passiert das dann in kontrollierter deklarativer Manier. Zum Beispiel kann man Referenzen auf die Projektabhängigkeiten komplett aussen vor lassen weil sie Buckminster als spezielleles Fileset von aussen 'injeziert'
Ich habe gerade einen relativ komplexen Build Prozess von ANT + PDE auf Buckminster umgezogen. Das Resultat ist wesentlich einfacher für den Entwickler zu handeln und verstehen, das (ehemals sehr komplexe) einrichten des Workspaces ist in 2 Klicks erledigt, der Build ist mächtiger, flexibler, wartbarer und der ANT 'Code' hat sich um ca. 90% reduziert. 
Also ich bin hoch zufrieden.

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Modificationen an Buckminster vorgenommen mit denen sich selbst RCPs komplett ohne ANT bauen lassen (dafür braucht man zZ noch ein kurzes ANT Script das den p2 Director auf das generierte p2 Repository loslässt). Wenn ich in nächster Zeit dazu komme mach ich das rund und lade den Patch hoch, dann bin ich rundum glücklich.


----------



## vogella (2. Sep 2009)

Hört sich super an. Ich denke, wenn mein Build komplizierter wird, dann schaue ich es mir auch mal.


----------



## dzim (3. Sep 2009)

Dito.

Ok ich meine Wildcard hat schon eine Weile von Buckminster geschwärmt  vielleicht ist da ja wirklich was dran :-D

Aber noch fehlt mir noch der letzte Impuls, umzusteigen...
Mal schauen, es wird in naher Zukunft eh eine der alten Anwendungen bei uns auf Arbeit in eine Vernünftige Architektur geprügelt - vielleicht wäre danach der perfekte Zeitpunkt, umzusteigen - ich sollte das also am besten mal irgendwie mit in die  Projekt-Roadmap aufnehmen...


----------

